

Don't be an entrepredouche - chrnguyen
http://entrepredouche.com

======
tsunamifury
So... don't be selfish and egotistical. This website is just as pretentious
and judgmental as the people its calling out.

Most of these symptoms are forms of entrepreneurial naiveté -- eventually
these people wash out or learn:

1) Your startup is more like a small business you'd like to admit

2) Products (apps) don't make sustainable billion dollar companies in
themselves -- production and distribution do

3) An idea has some value, but a business plan with solid market research
pointing to a real gap that has potential for short term and long term profit
is truly valuable.

4) You need cash, engineers, or a magnetic personality. One of these is good,
two of these is great, and three of these is nearly unstoppable.

------
civilian
I've definitely met these people and have learned to avoid them. But is this
website (and avoidance in general) the right way to deal with this class of
people?

We're smarter than them. We ought to be able to extract some use from them.

~~~
pc86
Find a nugget of inspiration in their terrible ideas and then find a decent
business cofounder?

~~~
civilian
Yeah. And while we're at it, get them to buy you lunch.

I met a guy who I've now nicknamed as "Ideas and Problems guy" when I talk
about him. (It's a little more polite-- so I'm not bad mouthing his name,
since our community is not that big.) I think that just by talking to him I
provided value to him--- I was a cynical sounding board for his ideas. I never
wrote a line of code for him, but being a sounding board probably helped him.
Oh well, TANSTAAFL reigns.

